# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  VGA πρόβλημα σε προτζεκτορα

## sport_billys

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας προτζεκτορας NEC V260 στο οποίο δεν λειτουργεί η εισοδος VGA . Έχει και με μια είσοδο rca η οποία λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά δεν με ικανοποιεί η ανάλυση. Η ερώτηση μου είναι πως αν επισκευάζεται αυτό το πρόβλημα και αν αξίζει να το πάω σε τεχνικό να το δει ή να το δουλεύω με την είσοδο rca όσο πάει.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

